# Husband and wife permission slips.



## Galvatron




----------



## joec

Now that is really close to fact in some cases too.


----------



## Lia

joec said:


> Now that is really close to fact in some cases too.


 
Nonsense! I don't know any couple who have such an relationship. lol.  And that 'pro'nuptial wouldn't stand up in a court of law.


----------



## joec

Lia said:


> Nonsense! I don't know any couple who have such an relationship. lol. And that 'pro'nuptial wouldn't stand up in a court of law.


 
No, I have three in my family alone though I've been spared.


----------



## bczoom

Why is there a "Wine" option listed on the Man's application?


----------



## joec

bczoom said:


> Why is there a "Wine" option listed on the Man's application?


 
I was thinking that myself.


----------



## Galvatron

bczoom said:


> Why is there a "Wine" option listed on the Man's application?



that's to opt out of her whining when he gets home


----------



## Doc

bczoom said:


> Why is there a "Wine" option listed on the Man's application?


Any man who would fill that out probably drinks wine.


----------



## Galvatron

Doc said:


> Any man who would fill that out probably drinks wine.



sooooooooooooo....you get the wife to fill it in for you


----------



## muleman RIP

My wife says I need a permission slip from the doc lady to get near her. Although she has let me see it more since I fixed the hot tub!


----------



## bczoom

muleman said:


> My wife says I need a permission slip_ from the doc lady to get near her._


So you need a permission slip to get near your doc?  She must be hot.


----------

